# My Name Is Earl.



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Anybody else watch this last night? I'd read good reviews all week and gave it a whirl, it was very funny, great characters and superb script. Best comedy I've seen since Seinfeld.


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

its gonna be great

i thought it was well funny

sam


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

MarkF said:


> Anybody else watch this last night? I'd read good reviews all week and gave it a whirl, it was very funny, great characters and superb script. Best comedy I've seen since Seinfeld.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very funny, this is going to be huge.


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

Best thing I've seen for a long while. If the rest of the series is as good as the first episode, then were in for a treat.

Richard


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

It reminded me of another series that I can't rememebr the name of, I want to so I can buy some DVD's, help me out.









It was American from the mid 90's (?) shown on C4 about a divorced guy, Martin Tupper who was desperate for a new woman. He was a book editor with a barmy secretary and a black best pal, it had plenty of smut, bad language and naked women.









Whenever he (Martin) was in an awkard position, his memory recalled similar situations from old movies, these were relayed to the viewer as his thoughts, so to speak.









Brilliantly acted and a novel theme, I loved it and I have a bunch of Xmas present Amazon vouchers







If only I could remember the sereies title.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I just Goooogled and found "Dream On"


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Hi Mark, it was called 'Dream on'. God, you brought back some memories there mate! Class programme!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Yeeesss!







Cheers Paul and Cammy.

Must be just me and you who saw it Cammy! I think it was on payview in the US so it never got the recognition it deserved. It was way ahead of it's time. It was totally original with a fantastic cast and was probably the funniest thing I ever saw, well the episode where Martin and his pal get high was


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

You are going to like this mate....ITV 4 23:30 hours...now showing DREAM ON! On agaon tomorrow as well


----------



## 9speed (Nov 28, 2005)

I watch about 200 films per year.. all kinds.... I'm a total film buff.

Watched Flightplan tonight (Jody Foster flick).. can't recommend it enough. One of the best films I have seen in ages.


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

9speed said:


> I watch about 200 films per year.. all kinds.... I'm a total film buff.
> 
> Watched Flightplan tonight (Jody Foster flick).. can't recommend it enough. One of the best films I have seen in ages.
> 
> ...


I watched flightplan the other week what a load of contrived 2 dimensional passe Sh**e . Don't mean to have a go it's just M.O .


----------



## 9speed (Nov 28, 2005)

MarkF said:


> Anybody else watch this last night? I'd read good reviews all week and gave it a whirl, it was very funny, great characters and superb script. Best comedy I've seen since Seinfeld.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about Spaced and Peep Show? Both British and both genius. Earl looks good....


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

9speed said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody else watch this last night? I'd read good reviews all week and gave it a whirl, it was very funny, great characters and superb script. Best comedy I've seen since Seinfeld.
> ...


Spaced has to be one of the best conceived and well made comedies ever - It is one of the things I consider myself to be a 'geek' over. Peep Show is probably the finest British comedy on TV at the moment.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

love both spaced and peep show.

being a spaced fan and seeing C4 best comedy films over christmas i got shaun of the dead to watch in high hopes.

What a load of crap! Is it me or is that film just bad? how on earth was it voted No 3?

Mind you American pie also came in the top 10 and that's even worse IMO.


----------



## 9speed (Nov 28, 2005)

pg tips said:


> love both spaced and peep show.
> 
> being a spaced fan and seeing C4 best comedy films over christmas i got shaun of the dead to watch in high hopes.
> 
> ...


Shaun of the Dead I adored. Watched it 3 times.

A lot of the jokes might only be on the level of stoner/ex-stoner 80's children 20--30 something London dwelling zombie film loving urbanites.

Actually I don't understand how you can like Spaced, but not like Shaun of the Dead.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think I may be too old!

S o t D just didn't rock my boat at all.


----------



## 9speed (Nov 28, 2005)

If you're a +30 year old that remembers Morgan Khan's Streetsounds Electro albums and dancing to Prince and Grandmaster's Whitelines... Shaun of the Dead will have a joke to suit...

The bits where they dance to 80's electro and decide on which records to throw at the zombies is class.

Shaun of the Dead is one of the funniest films I have ever seen..


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

pg tips said:


> I think I may be too old!
> 
> S o t D just didn't rock my boat at all.
> 
> ...


You're never too old!

I went to see SotD hoping for very little (such is my experience with most british 'spin-offs') but was pleasantly surprised. Mind you, I'm in love with the zombie genre anyway so there were lots of 'in' jokes and homages to pick up, just like in spaced.

Geeky Spaced Fact; In series one when the doorbell rings and Tim shouts "No!" and Daisy looks startled but answers the door anyway, that's a direct reference to the 1980's Public Information Film regarding gas leaks.

I'll get me coat...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> If you're a +30 year old that remembers Morgan Khan's Streetsounds Electro albums and dancing to Prince and *Grandmaster's Whitelines*... Shaun of the Dead will have a joke to suit...
> 
> The bits where they dance to 80's electro and decide on which records to throw at the zombies is class.
> 
> Shaun of the Dead is one of the funniest films I have ever seen..


























Im with you 100% on that


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> You are going to like this mate....ITV 4 23:30 hours...now showing DREAM ON! On agaon tomorrow as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Annyyywayyyy..........back to Dream On









How weird is that, it has been on my mind for years, I started to search it out last week and now as soon as I post, it's back on TV









Just ordered series 1 & 2 on DVD, hope to source the later ones, probably from the US.

I hereby instruct everybody to watch "Dream On" tonight.... after "My name is Earl"


----------



## Look closer Lenny! (Mar 18, 2005)

albini13 said:


> 9speed said:
> 
> 
> > I watch about 200 films per year.. all kinds.... I'm a total film buff.
> ...


Have you ever seen a film called the lady vanishes? Pretty much exactly the same film, they even use some of the same plot devices. I'm not saying that every film has to be completely original, because nothing is anymore, and can't be, because everything borrows from something. Anyway, i just think that they 'borrowed' too much from that film that it ceases to be a homage and instead just a rip-off. Having said this, Jodie Foster was very good in it.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Mark missed Earl again







but did stay awake to watch dream on.

A bit weird IMO but Courtney Cox was stunning! Stockings and suspenders










I guess that was a guest apperance and she's not a regular more's the pity.


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Mark missed Earl again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We saw My name is Earl for the first time last night, and thought it was great. I like the gentler pace of the humour, rather than Marx Brothers style bangin' out the gags at 150 jpm, and it is always refreshing to have a comedy without a laugh track.


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

Look closer said:


> albini13 said:
> 
> 
> > 9speed said:
> ...


Not seen lady vanishes but have heard it's very close plot wise. The biggest rip off in terms of plot is The Blair Witch Project, all i will say is check out a film called The Last Broadcast.

My name is Earl episode 2. It's just getting better.

P.S I love the fact someone is more geeky than I when it comes to Spaced which is very possibly the finest comedy to come out of this country in the last 10-15 years.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

albini13 said:


> P.S I love the fact someone is more geeky than I when it comes to Spaced which is very possibly the finest comedy to come out of this country in the last 10-15 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps we should have a 'geek off'?


----------



## 9speed (Nov 28, 2005)

Look closer said:


> albini13 said:
> 
> 
> > 9speed said:
> ...


More than 90% of all new films are crap. Too many modern films rely on special effects and dumb scripts. Hollywood has a lot to answer for. Which is why Flightplan gets the thunbs up from me.. it was one of the good ones.. not brilliant by any means, but good compared to most of its peers...

If you think Flightplan is bad, you must hate all films.

I watched Pretty Persuasion last night.... that had some good moments...


----------



## Look closer Lenny! (Mar 18, 2005)

Hold on. You say you watch 200 films a year, and flightplan was one of the best films you've seen in ages? What have you been watching??

Flightplan is pretty much the same as the hitchcock film, except it takes place on a plane instead of a train. Rightly so, it is a good film for Jodi Foster, she is very good in it, but there isn't really anything new here. If you like the film fair enough, i just thought it was poor.

There's a lot of people out there still making great films though, and as long as they're doing it i'll gladly ignore the crap.

Nice conclusion by the way "If you think Flightplan is bad, you must hate all films."


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

9speed said:


> Look closer said:
> 
> 
> > albini13 said:
> ...


I don't like Granny Smith apples but Golden Delicious are quite nice.


----------



## Look closer Lenny! (Mar 18, 2005)

Granny Smiths are the most miserable of apples. Golden delicious, i think, are quite content. I think Smith has some serious issues, it puts up a tough front, hence the waxy exterior.


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

Look closer said:


> Granny Smiths are the most miserable of apples. Golden delicious, i think, are quite content. I think Smith has some serious issues, it puts up a tough front, hence the waxy exterior.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL.

"Do you like apples?? Yes..? Well i got her number !! Howdya like Them apples"

Name the film?


----------



## Look closer Lenny! (Mar 18, 2005)

albini13 said:


> Look closer said:
> 
> 
> > Granny Smiths are the most miserable of apples. Golden delicious, i think, are quite content. I think Smith has some serious issues, it puts up a tough front, hence the waxy exterior.
> ...


Good Will Hunting, i wonder?

How's it going mate? Long time no speak.


----------



## 9speed (Nov 28, 2005)

Look closer said:


> Hold on. You say you watch 200 films a year, and flightplan was one of the best films you've seen in ages? What have you been watching??
> 
> Flightplan is pretty much the same as the hitchcock film, except it takes place on a plane instead of a train. Rightly so, it is a good film for Jodi Foster, she is very good in it, but there isn't really anything new here. If you like the film fair enough, i just thought it was poor.
> 
> ...


At least 200 a year... usually one every night... I have hundreds of films.

And Flightplan was a good healthy poo in a sea of bad runny **** (how's that for a metaphore?).

I watched The Big White a couple of weeks ago.. I recommend that one.. it has Robin Williams in it, but don't let that put you off - he's excellent in it.

Watched Layer Cake at weekend, which was better than I thought it was going to be....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Can't beat a good Cox's orange pippin imho









best film with Robin Williams in it......Jumangi, by a mile


----------



## Look closer Lenny! (Mar 18, 2005)

The Fisher King, Good Will Hunting, Insomnia, One Hour Photo!


----------



## 9speed (Nov 28, 2005)

Is One Hour Photo good?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

New series starts tonight Mark...Channel 4 I think


----------

